# Best Thanksgiving Movies



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

For my money, _Planes, Trains & Automobiles_ is hands-down the very best Thanksgiving-themed movie ever made. Curious if the Forum has other additions to the Best Thanksgiving Movies list.

Here's a start....

Scent of a Woman
Home for the Holidays


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...wait...there are Thanksgiving movies???

I know that sometimes they'll play _A Christmas Story_ on Thanksgiving to kind of kick off the Christmas season...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...wait...there are Thanksgiving movies???
> 
> I know that sometimes they'll play _A Christmas Story_ on Thanksgiving to kind of kick off the Christmas season...


Surprisingly yes...though not many. Woody Allen's Hannah and Her Sisters falls into the "Thanksgiving Movie" genre I think...the gathering plays a minor, but important role in the plot.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

*A few more...*

Home for the Holidays
The Ice Storm
Pieces of April
The House of Yes


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

Ice Storm is a superb film. I still have a hard time believing that Ang Lee made that _and_ The Hulk.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Ace_Face said:


> Ice Storm is a superb film. I still have a hard time believing that Ang Lee made that _and_ The Hulk.


Yeah, as a comic book fan, I was disappointed by The Hulk.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

_Holiday Inn_


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

_Wizard of Oz_ - just remember, there's no place like home.


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The movie my cousins and I watch every Thanksgiving is _Twister_. It has nothing to do with the holiday, but we think that movie is hilarious. Obviously, it's not a comedy, but it has some of the worst acting and lines ever put into a movie. We do a kind of MST3k take on it, and laugh our heads off. It's become a strange tradition for us, and I look forward to it every year. We also usually watch the MST3k version of Canadian movie _The Final Sacrifice_ starring Zap Rowzdower. Best line from that one: _Well once I was going to school and I hit something that I thought was a deer....hmm come to think of it....Deer don't wear jeans and have mullets....or jackets....oh crap!_


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> The movie my cousins and I watch every Thanksgiving is _Twister_. It has nothing to do with the holiday, but we think that movie is hilarious. Obviously, it's not a comedy, but it has some of the worst acting and lines ever put into a movie. We do a kind of MST3k take on it, and laugh our heads off. It's become a strange tradition for us, and I look forward to it every year. We also usually watch the MST3k version of Canadian movie _The Final Sacrifice_ starring Zap Rowzdower. Best line from that one: _Well once I was going to school and I hit something that I thought was a deer....hmm come to think of it....Deer don't wear jeans and have mullets....or jackets....oh crap!_


LOL!:icon_smile_big: That's so funny you said that about _Twister_. Next to _Heaven's Gate_ and _Waterworld_, one of the worst movies ever made.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

For some reason, I like "Last of the Mohicans" and "Drums Along the Mohawk." I think its a mood and atmosphere thing.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Surprisingly yes...though not many. Woody Allen's Hannah and Her Sisters falls into the "Thanksgiving Movie" genre I think...the gathering plays a minor, but important role in the plot.


Good one.

How about Laurel and Hardy in _March of the Wooden Soldiers._


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

Alice's Restaurant is a great Thanksgiving picture.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanksgiving is only tangentially related, but for my money, you can't beat Al Pacino's _Scent of a Woman_. What a fantastic film.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The Love Boat
Music & Lyrics
Love Actually
Scent of a Woman - works all year round! - excellent film. Favourite scene is when he's up there defending Charlie and giving the dean & the school a piece of his mind.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

mpcsb said:


> _Wizard of Oz_ - just remember, there's no place like home.


They replay that film every single Thanksgiving.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> For my money, _Planes, Trains & Automobiles_ is hands-down the very best Thanksgiving-themed movie ever made. Curious if the Forum has other additions to the Best Thanksgiving Movies list.
> 
> Here's a start....
> 
> ...


Trifecta!


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Alice's Restaurant. What else?


----------

